# Keller, The Diagnostician



## Dane Fuller (Feb 18, 2014)

Confused by the outcome of this attempt at woodturning, I sent this picture to Keller.





His quick response: *It's too thin.*

Thanks, Keller. I knew I could count on you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## SENC (Feb 18, 2014)

Too funny, but if you'd sent the pic to me I'd have told you it was broken!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 18, 2014)

12 years of college he has. That was a brilliant reply.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 18, 2014)

yep I agree with henry ----its broke

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2014)

Henry beat me to it- It's broke............ Put it in a frame and call it broken bowl- It will make you wealthy.........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 18, 2014)

You're welcome! I don't normally dole out free advice like that, but since it's your birthday...

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 5


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 18, 2014)

looks like a bowl for a person on a diet....... cutting their intake in half........ literally!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 18, 2014)

That is one pretty piece of kindling.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 18, 2014)

I was plenty pissed but his response got me over it....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 18, 2014)

I say it's a design opportunity

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2014)

That just goes to prove, you can't slip anything past Keller.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That just goes to prove, you can't slip anything past Keller.


Yep. He's a quick one.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 19, 2014)

Isn't that one of those space saver bowls? You can stack it up to take up way less table space. Always sucks when a good piece blows up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Feb 19, 2014)

Dane,
That looks like some of that rotten, wormy hackberry that I unloaded on Doc. If you would like another try at it, I still have some.

Let me know,

Steve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 19, 2014)

@Steve Walker
Thanks, Steve! This was some silver maple that he had gotten from Starks. Once it was cored, you could tell the big blank was close enough to finish turn. I just messed up and turned through the bottom. I've still got a couple pieces of your hackberry & several chunks of ash. The cherry blanks have been cored and are ready to finish. I really appreciate you dragging down the mother lode! 
Here in Popcornfarte', we don't have as much turnable wood as Keller, and *WAY* less than you.


----------



## Steve Walker (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey..... that's what friend are for......helping to support your habits. I'll be getting in touch with you before the next haul to get your wish list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 19, 2014)

Steve Walker said:


> Hey..... that's what friend are for......helping to support your habits. I'll be getting in touch with you before the next haul to get your wish list.



New Keller shop rule... You must be present to win! In other words, Dane will have to drag his happy rear end up here to meet the shipment when it arrives from Walker's Wooden Wonderland... No lame excuses will be accepted. All parties not present will be subjected to verbal abuse and repeated taunting.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 19, 2014)

DKMD said:


> New Keller shop rule... You must be present to win! In other words, Dane will have to drag his happy rear end up here to meet the shipment when it arrives from Walker's Wooden Wonderland... No lame excuses will be accepted. All parties not present will be subjected to verbal abuse and repeated taunting.


So, what you're saying is that me walking my daughter down the aisle was a lame excuse? I'll be sure to let her and my wife know what you think of her wedding. Also, I am already subjected to verbal abuse and repeated taunting from you on a frequent basis, Mr. "It's too thin". Since that hasn't deterred me from hanging around you yet, what makes you think that the threat of it will? Besides all that, I know where you live, your dogs don't bark at me, I'm almost sure your wife likes me nearly as much as she likes you and will let me know your schedule. Therefore, it's a fairly safe bet to say that I could, if I choose to, come up there and load up without your knowing....

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Funny 5


----------



## DKMD (Feb 19, 2014)

Those are some excellent points... None of which I can refute.

Alright then, I'm not rounding them and waxing them... Take that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 19, 2014)

Well played, Keller. Even though I recently purchased a bucket of anchorseal, I have yet to acquire a band saw. It appears you have me by the short hairs. However, if I should purchase a band saw, I reserve the right to revisit this topic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Steve Walker (Feb 20, 2014)

Boys, Boys, Boys....you better learn to play nice, or I'll have to find someone else to supply.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Feb 20, 2014)

And you are right about Robyn, Dane.....I'm pretty sure that she enjoys it when others show up and keep Doc out of her hair.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 20, 2014)

You know, Keller was only partially correct...that thing was only too thing in SOME places. It looked plenty thick in others to me. On average, you had it perfect, Dane!

Ya'll are too much fun. You really are. Steve, you are swatting at a hornet's nest...getting these two buzzing around. The bad part is how much you're laughing while doing it! I can hear you from here...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

